# Buying a Lelit Victoria



## tfoley94 (Feb 17, 2021)

Hi All!

New here and looking for a bit of advice

I'm after a new espresso machine and I think I'm sold on the lelit victoria but I cannot find anyone who retails them in the UK.

I've been considering buying from caffeitalia, but read a couple of so-so reviews from people on here as well as on trust pilot.

Anyone had luck buying them from elsewhere?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

tfoley94 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> New here and looking for a bit of advice
> 
> ...


 Have you checked espresso underground?


----------



## tfoley94 (Feb 17, 2021)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Have you checked espresso underground?


 Yeah they don't stock them, I've been in touch with Peter from there, also checked with bella barista... no joy


----------



## Zorkin (Feb 5, 2021)

I bought one from cafeitalia in late December. Arrived quickly and works very well. That does not obviously suggested they are without fault. I didn't realise they were problematic before I ordered.

The machine is lovely. I guess they are not stocked because the price level is fairly high for sbdp machine?

They are certainly at the top of the lelit price range for a single boiler machine. But still about 300 pounds cheaper than a MaraX and may be better if you mostly make non milky drinks....


----------



## MattDanFrank (Dec 27, 2020)

tfoley94 said:


> Hi All!
> New here and looking for a bit of advice
> I'm after a new espresso machine and I think I'm sold on the lelit victoria but I cannot find anyone who retails them in the UK.
> I've been considering buying from caffeitalia, but read a couple of so-so reviews from people on here as well as on trust pilot.
> Anyone had luck buying them from elsewhere?


I was sold too.







No luck either in the UK. You have probably read my fiasco with Cafe Italia. Bella Barista were honest in their advice, that, when they made their category decision, they wouldn't sell enough to make a decent profit; when they have to buy them by the pallet load. I ended up going MaraX from Bella and am glad I did. I love it. It costs a bit more, but is very rewarding. I bought my first shop bought cappuccino today (Wild Bean Cafe) since owning the Marax; my God it was awful!


----------



## tfoley94 (Feb 17, 2021)

MattDanFrank said:


> I was sold too.    No luck either in the UK. You have probably read my fiasco with Cafe Italia. Bella Barista were honest in their advice, that, when they made their category decision, they wouldn't sell enough to make a decent profit; when they have to buy them by the pallet load. I ended up going MaraX from Bella and am glad I did. I love it. It costs a bit more, but is very rewarding. I bought my first shop bought cappuccino today (Wild Bean Cafe) since owning the Marax; my God it was awful!


 Thanks to be honest I'll probably end up doing this too. The maraX looks like a great little machine for the money. The other option was to go for a Grace but the 57mm portafilter is really putting me off.

how did you feel about not getting a PID on the maraX?


----------



## MattDanFrank (Dec 27, 2020)

tfoley94 said:


> Thanks to be honest I'll probably end up doing this too. The maraX looks like a great little machine for the money. The other option was to go for a Grace but the 57mm portafilter is really putting me off.
> 
> how did you feel about not getting a PID on the maraX?


MaraX has a PID, it's internal. Works a treat. I thought I'd miss having a visual temp guide, so for the first week or so I used a digital thermometer to measure the group head temp. Turns out it is totally consistent, so I don't bother now.


----------

